# NuCoat PermaTrans Dark Inkjet Transfer Paper, Which Transfer Tape Can I use?



## IsmaelPR77 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi folks,

This is my first post. I was looking to see if anyone has any advice on which transfer application tape could be used with NuCoat PermaTrans Inkjet Dark Transfer paper? I have tried 3 different manufacturers of dark inkjet transfer paper and I like the NuCoat PermaTras. But the Siser TTD Masking Tape (transfer tape) adheres to the paper once pressed, pulling up parts of the top layer of the transfer paper. The Siser TTD Mask worked fine with Paropy Dark Paper.

If you have any experience using NuCoat PermaTrans InkJet Dark Papers with a certain transfer tape do share. I would be forever grateful!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dazzlindezigns (Jun 22, 2012)

IsmaelPR77 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> This is my first post. I was looking to see if anyone has any advice on which transfer application tape could be used with NuCoat PermaTrans Inkjet Dark Transfer paper? I have tried 3 different manufacturers of dark inkjet transfer paper and I like the NuCoat PermaTras. But the Siser TTD Masking Tape (transfer tape) adheres to the paper once pressed, pulling up parts of the top layer of the transfer paper. The Siser TTD Mask worked fine with Paropy Dark Paper.
> 
> ...


Did you ever find one that works for this? I'm having this dilemma now.


----------

